# Mystery Item - 1967 GTO



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

I was scraping some old paint and grease from the upper and lower a-frames yesterday on my 67 GTO to prepare for repainting them. After blowing off the loose stuff with an air hose I moved my shop light with a magnetic base and found this little item stuck to the magnet. It appears to be a large rivet.

Any ideas on what it is? I included a penny in the pictures to provide context for the size of it.


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry, only a mystery to me. I should have spent a little more time on Google. It appears to be an old ball joint rivet that was drilled out. Sorry to have wasted your time reading this post.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Have your upper ball joints ever been replaced? Factory rivets them, replacements get bolts & nuts. Might just be a ball joint rivet. Bronze it, mount it on a plaque, and show it off on your fireplace mantle with pride - it could be original and worth tons of money! :smilielol:


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> Have your upper ball joints ever been replaced? Factory rivets them, replacements get bolts & nuts. Might just be a ball joint rivet. Bronze it, mount it on a plaque, and show it off on your fireplace mantle with pride - it could be original and worth tons of money! :smilielol:


Hey Jim, I should have known you would be quick to assist with an answer :smile3: Yes, they have been replaced and based on pictures I found that's exactly what it is. Thanks again.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rickmpontiac said:


> Hey Jim, I should have known you would be quick to assist with an answer :smile3: Yes, they have been replaced and based on pictures I found that's exactly what it is. Thanks again.


Damn I'm good!!!!! I'm on a roll!!!! :lol:


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

That's funny.... wonder how long that has been loafing there.


----------

